# What is this white stuff in my tank?



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, 

I am new to the hobby but I love it already. 

I have a 5G and a 15G setup, each housing 1 betta, both running for about 4 weeks since I started. 

When vacuuming gravel and especially under an ornament, I have recently noticed alot of fine white stuff that floats in the water. It almost looks like I shredded a tissue very finely in the tank. 

What is this stuff and should I be worried?

Thanks.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

its probably old fish food or somthing caught under the ornaments..


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Probably fish poop, fish food, bits of plants.

If the tanks have only been up for 4 weeks, the tanks are going through the Nitrogen cycle and you shouldn't be vacuuming the gravel yet. You can find info' on the Nitrogen cycle here on the forum or on Google. Very important to keeping a healthy tank.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Gonna guess fish food too. When you feed, how much ends up on the floor of the tank? If any food hits the floor you're feeding too much, but that's another thread.

The other thing I thought of is have you put any live plants in the tank? If so were the roots inside a "pot"? That pot typically has paperlike material in it that you may be seeing. (supposed to remove all that before planting)


----------

